# woodpecker type behavior



## Sue (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi All-

Recently my 6 yr old male has been doing something different (for him anyway) and I am wondering if it is typical or if he is just loony. Until recently he was the second-in-command to my other old-man cockatiel (who by the way never did this behavior himself). Since the older bird passed away a month ago, Greyson is now happy to be the alpha bird (of a very very small kingdom of just him, me and my husband). 

In this behavior he sortof "air pecks" like a woodpecker pecking imaginary wood. or maybe like the head motions of a guitar player from one of the 80's "hair bands". Now he has gone on to make a sound too, a very strong exhale with each "peck". Not a hiss, almost like "ah ah ah" with no vocalization.

Any comments, besides how adorable?

Sue


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Spike does that aswell, I think it is really funny. I have heard it is a way of saying this is mine. Spike does it to my hand when Iam typing on HIS keyboard


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That is very common Male behavior. Most of my males do it. Some will find something to drum on. a particular favorite seems to be a food dish. I think it resonates. He's just proclaiming his manliness and staking out his territory.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I like to picture the boys thinking "i'm the man, i'm the man" when they do that.  Looks to me like it would scramble their brains...silly boys!


----------



## hevmort (Nov 15, 2008)

My new bird, Snowy has just been going it to Sheila, he looks really funny when he does it, but sheila just ignores him.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

Both Tiki and Torch drum their beaks from time to time. Kind of cute I think..


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Their food dish is a good one for doing it on.

My males ALL do it, so when they're doing it at the same time, god that's some real drumming they've got going. Sometimes I wonder if they're trying to start their own band.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

When mine do it I always say "Who is it?" I'm hoping one of them will pick it up.


----------

